# [SOLVED]Aggiornamento con newuse e subversion non si compila

## Spiros

Ultimamente ho aggiunto un po' di USE, ho pensato di sistemare il sistema con un emerge -N world, ma subversion non ne vuole sapere. Allego il messaggio di errore e il mio emerge --info.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 8) dev-util/subversion-1.5.1 to /

 * subversion-1.5.1-ra_serf-improvements.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * subversion-1.5.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking subversion-1.5.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking subversion-1.5.1-ra_serf-improvements.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                            

  File "/usr/bin/depend-java-query", line 8, in <module>                                                                                      

    from java_config_2 import __version__                                                                                                     

ImportError: No module named java_config_2                                                                                                    

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:                                                                                     

NV_DEPEND: >=dev-libs/apr-1.2.8                                                                                                               

        >=dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8                                                                                                             

        dev-libs/expat                                                                                                                        

        sys-libs/zlib                                                                                                                         

        berkdb? ( =sys-libs/db-4* )                                                                                                           

        emacs? ( virtual/emacs )                                                                                                              

        ruby? ( >=dev-lang/ruby-1.8.2 )                                                                                                       

        sasl? ( dev-libs/cyrus-sasl )                                                                                                         

        webdav-neon? ( >=net-misc/neon-0.28 )                                                                                                 

        webdav-serf? ( net-libs/serf )                                                                                                        

        doc? ( app-doc/doxygen )                                                                                                              

        java? ( >=virtual/jdk-1.5 )                                                                                                           

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) apache2? ( =www-servers/apache-2* )                                                                        

        >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61                                                                                                             

        sys-devel/libtool java? ( >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 )                                               

VNEED:                                                                                                                                        

 *                                                                                                                                            

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.5.1 failed.                                                                                                   

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup                                                                                    

 *   subversion-1.5.1.ebuild, line   53:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup                                                                     

 *     java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   44:  Called java-pkg_init                                                                                

 *       java-utils-2.eclass, line 2090:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm                                                                           

 *       java-utils-2.eclass, line 2516:  Called die                                                                                          

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                              

 *                              die "Failed to determine VM for building."                                                                    

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                          

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.                                                                                                     

 *                                                                                                                                            

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                         

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5.1/temp/build.log'.                                            

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5.1/temp/die.env'.                                       

 *                                                                                                                                            

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:                                                                     

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""                                                                                                        

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""                                                                                                                     

and of course, the output of emerge --info 

```

```

root ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================                                   

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz                      

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Sep 2008 08:07:01 +0000                                                  

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6                                                            

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                      

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2                                                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1                                                     

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3                                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                               

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                          

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe"                                                

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/bash /etc/conf.d /etc/modules.autoload.d /etc/wpa_supplicant"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi alsa apm bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope css cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode enscript esd fam ffmpeg flac ftp gdbm gif gpm gtk hal hddtemp htmlhandbook iconv isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos laptop latex ldap libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mime mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss scanner sdl sensord session spell spl ssl startup-notification subversion svg svga sysfs szip tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb videos vim-syntax vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling statusunique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## riverdragon

Che ritorna il comando java-config-2 -L?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> emerge -N world

 emerge -NDu world (u è ridondante ovviamente)

Completa l'aggiornamento e poi vedi per subversion, c'è un problema con neon

----------

## Spiros

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> emerge -NDu world (u è ridondante ovviamente)
> 
> Completa l'aggiornamento e poi vedi per subversion, c'è un problema con neon

 

Si è bloccato a questo punto (compilando sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1):

```

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:                                                                                     

NV_DEPEND: tcl? ( >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 )                                                                                                        

        java? ( >=virtual/jdk-1.4 )                                                                                                           

        >=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1  test? ( >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 ) java? ( >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 ) =sys-devel/automake-1.10*                                                                                                                           

        >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61                                                                                                             

        sys-devel/libtool                                                                                                                     

VNEED:                                                                                                                                        

 *                                                                                                                                            

 * ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 failed.                                                                                                    

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup                                                                                      

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup                                                                       

 *   java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   44:  Called java-pkg_init                                                                                  

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2090:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm                                                                             

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2516:  Called die                                                                                            

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                              

 *                              die "Failed to determine VM for building."                                                                    

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                          

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1/temp/die.env'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ritorna il comando java-config-2 -L?
> 
> 

 

Ritorna un errore di Python:

```

root ~ # java-config-2 -L

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

```

Immagino che dovrò installare qualcosa...

Ah, intanto ho provato a downgradare neon per provare (visto che i messaggi del pacchetto lo dicevano) mascherando le versioni maggiori uguali a neon-0.28.3. Visto che allora la più recente verisione stabile torna ad essere la 0.26.4, non funzionava più l'aggiornamento... Quindi sono tornato alla 0.28.3, tanto mi sembra d'aver capito che il problema è altrove.

----------

## djinnZ

emerge -N world aggiorna solo i pacchetti in world, con D aggiorna anche le dipendenze la u serve solo a togliere l'avviso che -N implica -u.

Mi sa che ti conviene un emerge -1 per tutto il java dopo aver lanciato python_updater e rimosso il 2.4.

----------

## Spiros

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dopo aver lanciato python_updater e rimosso il 2.4.

 

Problema:

```

root ~ # python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/wxpython-2.8.7.1 

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

 *   Adding to list: =sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10    

 *   Adding to list: =dev-util/subversion-1.4.6   

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-2.1.6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

 *   Adding to list: =net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.27

 *   Adding to list: =media-libs/pdflib-7.0.2_p8

 *   Adding to list: =sys-apps/file-4.23

 *   Adding to list: =dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

sys-libs/cracklib:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10', 'merge') (no parents)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/pam-1.0.1', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

A quanto pare sono richieste due versioni diverse di cracklib. Come posso fare? Ho provato a mascherare la 2.8.10, ma non è servito a niente. Come faccio a dire a pam che forse la nuova verione va bene lo stesso?

Inoltre: che cosa vuol dire "un emerge -1 per tutto il java"?

Comunque grazie mille.

EDIT: ho avuto il colpo di genio di aggiornare cracklib alla 2.8.12, poi di nuovo python-update ed è andato bene, a quel punto ho sistemato java seguendo il wiki (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/java/java-upgrade.xml), a quel punto emerge -NDu world è andato benissimo. Ora sono felice. Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

Bene. Per il futuro ricordati che il comando per l'aggiornamento completo del sistema è emerge --with-bdeps y -NDu world. Usando solo -N rischi che qualche pacchetto di base non venga aggiornato (questo ed i problemi dell'update di python ti hanno fatto rischiare grosse rogne), il --with-bdeps y in genere basterebbe aggiungerlo solo se ci sono problemi a compilare qualcosa, in taluni casi basta da solo a risolvere tutti i problemi.

----------

